# 2010 Teryx Radiator relocate help?



## Jsandone

I need to relocate my radiator. I ride a lot of deep mud and very muddy water. I have snorkels and a big speaker box in the way of putting it on the rear roll cage. Also I would really hate to blow a hose and get a face, head and neck full of hot coolant. 

I am thinking about putting it on the hood or under the hood but mounted higher up. Possibly between the upper frame and the hood. 

I also thought about using a brute force radiator relocate and mounting it to the upper frame and cutting my hood to fold down around it. 

I have seen one mounted to the hood itself before but I would imagine that the hood would not be strong enough to support the radiator while riding and bouncing around. 

I have a 2010 model if that helps. 
Any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I know it is a long shot but pictures would be a god send. Thanks as always for any help.


----------



## IBBruin

Here ya go. It's not on your machine but it really doesn't matter. Anything's possible. Maybe this will get your thinking cap kicked in. lol
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=504&highlight=scoop
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=501&highlight=mods+prairie


----------



## Jsandone

Very nice indeed. I think my design team (riding buddies and my brother) and I have come up with something that's gonna work and look good. I can't really explain it but I will post pics and how to when we complete the project.


----------



## Jsandone

Well we got it all done. Let me know what y'all think.
I need to find some edge trim for the rough cut edges on the hood. If anyone knows where I can find it let me know please.


----------



## Polaris425

It's different but it looks pretty good. And if its functional, then thats what counts!


----------



## teryxrider1979

It looks good, but what about the heat coming off the radiator? Is it affecting you? Or do you even notice it with the half windshield? Can you please post some pics of the under side, how it is mounted and all?:thinking: And how does it affet you field of view from the seat?


----------



## Jsandone

I have the half windshield so the heat is no problem. I also ride in the winter time mostly so whatever little bit of heat I do get is welcomed. I don't have any other pictures right now, but I will try and get some to you. We just used our imaginations and a thirty pack of miller light. It seems to lubricate the brain gears well enough so as to not seize up while thinking. LOL As far as the field of vision I haven't once said " **** I wish that wasn't there!" I love it. We ride in mud all the time and I never have to rinse mine out at all.


----------

